# blood!!



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

my friend's cockatiel has blood coming out of its butt! whats with him/her? do birds have menstrual cycle? he/she looks ok, but the blood alarms us. we cant really find a vet here, because mostly specializes on big animals. can you give recommendations like vaseline or something? thanks for future replies.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This is something that needs to be taken SERIOUSLY, bleeding from the vent can stem from a number of causes including egg binding, polyp, and ulcer. .

The don't get 'menstrual cycles', you need to take her to an Avian Vet/Vet RIGHT AWAY if you leave it she could very well die. It's a real emergency so please try and ring around any vet you can and explain what's going on and that she needs to be seen because it's an emergency. 

For now, keep her in a hospital cage if you have one and make sure you keep her warm and that she has access to water and food.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I agree with Solaces advise.

If there is no avian vet there...is there any animal rehabbers or a wildlife rehabilitation center nearby. They may be able to help to.

Is the bird clipped? Did it fall hard? Many times it it hits a hard corner or surface it can either cut it's abdomen or have internal injuries.

if it is an adult egg laying hen it could have a prolapse.

It could be several things...


----------



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

id try finding some vets. i hate vets. there was one time i was seeking help for my rabbit, he said "sorry, but we're not into rabbits. because they are lab animals, and blah blah blah". for now, the bleeding stopped(according to my friend). he's doing fine, he eats, drinks, plays, and mess up with me (he really hates me).btw thanks for the replies.


----------

